# cannot install devel/boost-libs



## ccc (Feb 14, 2011)

hi

I cannot install devel/boost-libs from ports on my FreeBSD 7.3 Release:
	
	



```
# cd /usr/ports/devel/boost-libs

# make install clean
===>  Building for boost-libs-1.45.0_1
cd /usr/ports/devel/boost-libs/work/boost_1_45_0 &&  /usr/bin/env SHELL=/bin/sh NO_LINT=YES PREFIX=/usr/local  LOCALBASE=/usr/local 
X11BASE=/usr/local  MOTIFLIB="-L/usr/local/lib -lXm -lXp" LIBDIR="/usr/lib"  CC="cc" CPP="cpp" CXX="c++"  CFLAGS="-O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -
pipe" CXXFLAGS="-O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -Wno-long-long"  MANPREFIX="/usr/local" BSD_INSTALL_PROGRAM="install  -s -o root -g wheel -m 
555"  BSD_INSTALL_LIB="install  -s -o root -g wheel -m 444"  BSD_INSTALL_SCRIPT="install  -o root -g wheel -m 555"  BSD_INSTALL_DATA="install  
-o root -g wheel -m 444"  BSD_INSTALL_MAN="install  -o root -g wheel -m 444" bjam --layout=system --disable-long-double -j`/sbin/sysctl -n 
kern.smp.cpus` variant=release threading=multi optimization=speed -sICU_PATH=/usr/local --prefix=/usr/local --toolset=gcc

Building the Boost C++ Libraries.


/usr/ports/devel/boost-libs/work/boost_1_45_0/tools/build/v2/build/configure.jam:145: in builds-raw
*** argument error
* rule UPDATE_NOW ( targets * : log ? : ignore-minus-n ? )
* called with: ( <pbin.v2/libs/regex/build/gcc-4.2.1/debug>has_icu :  : ignore-minus-n : ignore-minus-q )
* extra argument ignore-minus-q
(builtin):see definition of rule 'UPDATE_NOW' being called
/usr/ports/devel/boost-libs/work/boost_1_45_0/tools/build/v2/build/configure.jam:179: in configure.builds
/usr/ports/devel/boost-libs/work/boost_1_45_0/tools/build/v2/build/configure.jam:216: in object(check-target-builds-worker)@366.check
/usr/ports/devel/boost-libs/work/boost_1_45_0/tools/build/v2/kernel/modules.jam:103: in modules.call-in
/usr/ports/devel/boost-libs/work/boost_1_45_0/tools/build/v2/util/indirect.jam:96: in indirect.call
/usr/ports/devel/boost-libs/work/boost_1_45_0/tools/build/v2/build/targets.jam:1012: in targets.evaluate-requirements
/usr/ports/devel/boost-libs/work/boost_1_45_0/tools/build/v2/build/targets.jam:1393: in basic-target.compute-usage-requirements
/usr/ports/devel/boost-libs/work/boost_1_45_0/tools/build/v2/build/alias.jam:47: in compute-usage-requirements
/usr/ports/devel/boost-libs/work/boost_1_45_0/tools/build/v2/build/targets.jam:1319: in object(alias-target-class)@369.generate
/usr/ports/devel/boost-libs/work/boost_1_45_0/tools/build/v2/build/targets.jam:732: in generate-really
/usr/ports/devel/boost-libs/work/boost_1_45_0/tools/build/v2/build/targets.jam:704: in object(main-target)@756.generate
/usr/ports/devel/boost-libs/work/boost_1_45_0/tools/build/v2/build/targets.jam:848: in targets.generate-from-reference
/usr/ports/devel/boost-libs/work/boost_1_45_0/tools/build/v2/build/targets.jam:1217: in generate-dependencies
/usr/ports/devel/boost-libs/work/boost_1_45_0/tools/build/v2/build/targets.jam:1268: in object(typed-target)@372.generate
/usr/ports/devel/boost-libs/work/boost_1_45_0/tools/build/v2/build/targets.jam:732: in generate-really
/usr/ports/devel/boost-libs/work/boost_1_45_0/tools/build/v2/build/targets.jam:704: in object(main-target)@757.generate
/usr/ports/devel/boost-libs/work/boost_1_45_0/tools/build/v2/build/targets.jam:848: in targets.generate-from-reference
/usr/ports/devel/boost-libs/work/boost_1_45_0/tools/build/v2/build/targets.jam:1217: in generate-dependencies
/usr/ports/devel/boost-libs/work/boost_1_45_0/tools/build/v2/build/targets.jam:1266: in object(typed-target)@168.generate
/usr/ports/devel/boost-libs/work/boost_1_45_0/tools/build/v2/build/targets.jam:732: in generate-really
/usr/ports/devel/boost-libs/work/boost_1_45_0/tools/build/v2/build/targets.jam:704: in object(main-target)@738.generate
/usr/ports/devel/boost-libs/work/boost_1_45_0/tools/build/v2/build/targets.jam:258: in object(project-target)@150.generate
/usr/ports/devel/boost-libs/work/boost_1_45_0/tools/build/v2/build/targets.jam:848: in targets.generate-from-reference
/usr/ports/devel/boost-libs/work/boost_1_45_0/tools/build/v2/build/targets.jam:1217: in generate-dependencies
/usr/ports/devel/boost-libs/work/boost_1_45_0/tools/build/v2/build/targets.jam:1268: in object(install-target-class)@86.generate
/usr/ports/devel/boost-libs/work/boost_1_45_0/tools/build/v2/build/targets.jam:732: in generate-really
/usr/ports/devel/boost-libs/work/boost_1_45_0/tools/build/v2/build/targets.jam:704: in object(main-target)@570.generate
/usr/ports/devel/boost-libs/work/boost_1_45_0/tools/build/v2/build/targets.jam:848: in targets.generate-from-reference
/usr/ports/devel/boost-libs/work/boost_1_45_0/tools/build/v2/build/targets.jam:1217: in generate-dependencies
/usr/ports/devel/boost-libs/work/boost_1_45_0/tools/build/v2/build/targets.jam:1268: in alias-target-class.generate
Jamroot:648: in build-multiple
Jamroot:612: in object(top-level-target)@93.generate
/usr/ports/devel/boost-libs/work/boost_1_45_0/tools/build/v2/build/targets.jam:732: in generate-really
/usr/ports/devel/boost-libs/work/boost_1_45_0/tools/build/v2/build/targets.jam:704: in object(main-target)@574.generate
/usr/ports/devel/boost-libs/work/boost_1_45_0/tools/build/v2/build/targets.jam:848: in targets.generate-from-reference
/usr/ports/devel/boost-libs/work/boost_1_45_0/tools/build/v2/build/targets.jam:1217: in generate-dependencies
/usr/ports/devel/boost-libs/work/boost_1_45_0/tools/build/v2/build/targets.jam:1268: in alias-target-class.generate
Jamroot:648: in build-multiple
Jamroot:612: in object(top-level-target)@94.generate
/usr/ports/devel/boost-libs/work/boost_1_45_0/tools/build/v2/build/targets.jam:732: in generate-really
/usr/ports/devel/boost-libs/work/boost_1_45_0/tools/build/v2/build/targets.jam:704: in object(main-target)@575.generate
/usr/ports/devel/boost-libs/work/boost_1_45_0/tools/build/v2/build/targets.jam:258: in object(project-target)@40.generate
/usr/ports/devel/boost-libs/work/boost_1_45_0/tools/build/v2/build-system.jam:735: in load
/usr/ports/devel/boost-libs/work/boost_1_45_0/tools/build/v2/kernel/modules.jam:283: in import
/usr/ports/devel/boost-libs/work/boost_1_45_0/tools/build/v2/kernel/bootstrap.jam:142: in boost-build
[B][color="Red"]/usr/ports/devel/boost-libs/work/boost_1_45_0/boost-build.jam:17: in module scope
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/boost-libs.[/color][/B]
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 14, 2011)

What's in /etc/make.conf?


----------



## ccc (Feb 14, 2011)

```
# cat /etc/make.conf
BATCH=yes
#WITH_DEBUG=yes

# added by use.perl 2010-09-26 16:55:11
PERL_VERSION=5.10.1
```


----------



## ccc (Feb 14, 2011)

I solved this problems, devel/boost-libs *devel/boost-jam* should be installed before.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 14, 2011)

ccc said:
			
		

> I solved this problems, before devel/boost-libs *devel/boost-jam* should be installed.



The port should install that as a dependency. But maybe you had an older (and incompatible) version already installed?


----------

